# Sikh Sakhi



## singhbj (Jan 15, 2008)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA
WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH

Once, there was discussion about God. Guru Ji asked, 
"Brothers! Who was the king during Kabir ji's life-time?" 
Then, some old persons said, "Humanyoo". 

Someone said, "Pithora". 

One said, "Sikandar". 

One said, "Madan Paal was the king". 

There was a big debate for a long time. Guru Ji continued to listen. 

“We cannot reach them; the God's men are high. The castes, 'varnas' and kingdoms, all remain lower.” 

They all became silent. The Sikhs asked, "O True King! Why did you ask? Please tell yourself". 

Guru Ji said, "This is the glory of 'Naam'. Kabir ji was a poor weaver. Everyone knows him. And the king was the owner of large kingdoms of the world, no one knows him (now). See the glory of the 'Naam'. There were thousands of Pandits, Shah, astrologers, kings, but all are unknown (now). By the grace of 'Naam', Kabir ji is called the knowledgeable and 'Sidh' (perfect). O Sikhs! The 'Naam' is great. It was 'Sikandar Shah' (who was the king during the lifetime of Kabir ji). He conquered India, he bowed before Kabir Ji after seeing the miracle of Kabir ji. O Sikhs! He, who repeats the 'Naam', is the Sikh of the Guru. Repeat the 'Naam' and do the 'seva' (service) with thy hands."

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA
WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH


----------

